
Brexit causes over 75% investors to lose money in June - wclax04
https://insights.openfolio.com/brexit-causes-over-75-investors-to-lose-money-in-june-e74c130fa4d4#.xr9345q4b
======
humbleMouse
Except for those investors who bought uvxy puts baby!!

~~~
Cypher
Why the massive spike towards the end of 2013?

~~~
humbleMouse
Basically the fed announced it was going to stop printing as much money as it
had been, thereby reducing liquidity in the market. People got scared and
there was a big sell off. UVXY is a measure of volatility in the market - so
when people get scared, it spikes up.

